# It’s almost Lent



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I shall disappear for the 40 days of Lent

Why ? Some will say, thank goodness others will think 

Well it’s hard to explain, it is and isn’t an affiliation to any one religion and their traditions 

It’s the Lent experience coupled with the Sinai experience 

It’s the wilderness that I can partly go into 

A retreat which I’m not familiar with 

Yep I’m Giving you up for Lent 

Not because you are meaningless

Quite the opposite 

But I’ll check without posting to make sure Hans is doing ok

That you are all doing ok 

And I’ll miss my wine, my food and you lot 

And if past years are anything to go by

It will be the same me , maybe lighter that will come back,

My face won’t shine like Moses 

But I hope I’ll be a fraction nearer to my God 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do try to cut down on some things like sugar and alcohol now and again. But thats usually because my body says so. But I wouldn't know a lent if it slapped me in the face. Not saying that others shouldn't respect.



Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I find that sad Ray 

And I shouldn’t 

I often wonder did you confuse religion with God ?

Because God is not a religion 

We invented that 

A way to imagine our God , a golden calf

All those years ago 

When He said I am

And if one day you should meet God

And get to ask him one Question 

Be careful it’s not a question you should already know the answer too 

So that’s worth considering 

If you met God

What Question would you ask him ?

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don’t answer beyond tomorrow 

And drive me mad :nerd:

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dear God, why when billions of people have been praying to you for thousands of years you don't answer.? I do know the answer.



Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why on earth would I post that question 

When I can’t argue the answers 

If any 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No you don’t Ray

You’ve never dared to formalise the question

I ask you again what would your question be ?

Is it a question that you should already know the answer too ?

We are human, we have travelled so far, learnt so much 

If so why would you ask it 

Don’t waste the one question we could ask God 

If he exists 
Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess my personal view is very simple Sandra. There aint no Devine being. 



Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No that was never the question Ray 

If there was a God?

What would your question be?

If you swept aside all the questions that you as a Human being with self determination 

And choice 

Would ask 

What would that Questiom be ?

Make it quick

But then again 40 years in the wilderness

Ill survive 40 days 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can only repeat my previous Sandra. But as I said why would I if there isn't.?


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just imagine it Ray

You have one Question 

One that could give you the ultimate answer

Unless you wasted it by a question you should have already known the answer too

One we haven’t taken responsibility for 

One which searches Gods answer 

When it should have been ours 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess if I 'believed' then I would have many questions Sandra. But as an atheist I don't. For me it's simple.
I also guess I could muster up lots of questions to believers but then I would be questioning their beliefs and I don't want to get into that.


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Quite interesting really

A true atheist and a believer 

Nothing to choose between them

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The first question from most people, believers or not would probably be "Really ?" or something similar.....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pancake Tuesday 

I hate pancakes 

But always we have kids or grandkids who arrive for pancakes 

Albert dons his apron and tosses loads 

Sugar, cinnamon, lemon, honey, syrup ect 

The list goes on 

Even peanut butter , cream 

The eve before my fast

And I’ve already started it 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sandra, I will miss your input and wish you well for the 40 days and nights when you will undoubtedly be going a lot of thinking, but remember God's love will always be with you, whether you believe or not.

And no, I will not debate that point as it is impossible to explain why some people think one way and some another - but that is a freedom that we have and should jealously guard - the right to hold different opinions, without having to explain our viewpoint - and no, I am not referring to In or Out... That is an example of that freedom.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Maybe I've got this all wrong but I thought that Lent is a Christian thing and not a Jewish one? I also thought that you are Jewish Sandra so is Lent applicable? 

My apologies if I've said anything inappropriate in any way and if I've got myself confused!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Wish you well over the fast, Sandra and Albert. Tzom kal. Hope it brings you health benefits as well as spiritual. (Thank goodness I've timed my visit to after Easter!)

BTW, fasting is a penance practised by many religions.

Wikipedia says..."The purpose of *Lent* is the preparation of the believer for Easter through prayer, doing penance, repentance of sins, almsgiving, and self-denial. ... In *Lent*, many Christians commit to *fasting*, as well as giving up certain luxuries in order to replicate the sacrifice of Jesus Christ's journey into the desert for 40 days."


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have never heard you mention Jesus or being a member of, or going to, any church Sandra and wonder which religion it is you follow.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I have never heard you mention Jesus or being a member of, or going to, any church Sandra and wonder which religion it is you follow.


Always thought of you as a temptress Jan, let Sandra 'Lent' in peace.

I hate lent, I lent my mate £40 never got it back. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Pah! Religion.

The root of all evil in this world 

My god is better than your god and I’ll kill you to prove it! 

It should all be banned


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Sprinta said:


> Pah! Religion.
> 
> The root of all evil in this world
> 
> ...


You'll be sorry when I put on my monkey mask and shake a couple of bones at you!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Now just stop it*

I didn´t make the comment to upset, it´s just something that has been on my mind for some time. 
Each to his or her own, this is Sandra´s choice what yours is is your business. 
Now* please* drop the silly remarks.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> I hate lent, I lent my mate £40 never got it back. :surprise:
> 
> Terry


That has probably saved you a LOT more than the £40 and may well be a wise investment.... the sort of "friend" that seeks such assistance is probably not one that is really worth having.....>

Just saying.....


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> Just imagine it Ray
> 
> You have one Question
> *
> ...


We already know the ultimate answer! It's 42!:nerd:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well interesting

Religion may well be a problem 

Religion is man not God made 

It’s rituals devised by man for man 

It is in fact the golden calf of the Sinia experience in my opinion 

And you can if youre interested read that for yourself and form your own opinion 

40 days of lent echoes Christ in the wilderness, which echoes 40 years of wandering following the escape of the Jews from Egypt 

I am not Jewish, Christian in name only until I make my mind up regarding the Christian story 

I belong to no religion 

Yet I firmly believe in the existence of God 

And I will try to be led by Him 

And jan is right it’s not something to be joked about , why would you joke about my beliefs ?

As I’ve said atheist, believer two sides of the same coin 

Neither can be proved or disproved 

But note I say atheist, to me an atheist is someone who has considered his/ her beliefs before coming to an opinion 

Those that haven’t are merely an ignoramous 

And of course are entiltitled to their unconsidered opinion 

But just consider, there is a God

And you when you meet him can ask one question, a question that could enlighten you 

Not a question that you should as a thinking, learning evolving human 

Should be striving towards finding the answer yourself 

What would that question be ?

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Take care my friends and my acquaintances on MH facts 

You truly are real people to me , important in my life 

The MHF hound from hell sends his love 

And I send mine

Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My question would be:
Why are you such a bastard?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

An interesting question 

But is God a bastard ?

Or is it us, who should know better?

If his final answer was I’m not 

You’ve wasted a question 

Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

aldra said:


> An interesting question
> 
> But is God a bastard ?
> 
> ...


Our Father.....
If mortal fathers treated their children as your god treats his children I'm pretty sure social services would like to interview him/her/it.
Stock answer Andra. It's not god it's us. So why would you bother with a supreme power who is anything but.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And my question would be?

Well you need to wait for that 

Yours could be so much better

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Anything but what ?

Anything that does not intervene ?

Who gave us freedom of choice ?

To blame it on Him?

No freewill, is freewill 

Do what you will and accept the mistakes are down to us

But He gave us much more

He gave us the ability to grow, to learn

We are finite not infinite , that’s important 

We struggle and learn, in this beautiful world in which we live 

And one day We will learn 

And my question is 

Well that’s for another day

Sandra


----------

